# side effects of using NO2 Supplements



## eshban (Oct 11, 2008)

What are the side effects of using NO2 Supplements?


----------



## angel77 (Oct 11, 2008)

*There could be some risks*

It raises your heart rate tremendously. Makes you feel jacked but I HAVE had some guys say they believed it caused them permanent heart issues. Two men as a matter of fact that took the product for years and both now have severe heart conditions. There is no scientific data to back this up I'm just going by what they are telling me and the fact that they have pace makers and both have had heart attacks. One is my boss whom is 48 years old and has already had a heart attack at around 44. The other guy was on this traveling Strength Team. He was a good friend of my bosses and they worked out together all the time. They took pride in not using steroids and the NO2 was all they would ever take to get JACKED before lifting.  Doesn't mean your gonna have heart problems I just know there are minor risks. I have taken the stuff and it makes my heart jump right out of my chest. It's not for me at all.


----------



## nni (Oct 11, 2008)

angel77 said:


> It raises your heart rate tremendously. Makes you feel jacked but I HAVE had some guys say they believed it caused them permanent heart issues. Two men as a matter of fact that took the product for years and both now have severe heart conditions. There is no scientific data to back this up I'm just going by what they are telling me and the fact that they have pace makers and both have had heart attacks. One is my boss whom is 48 years old and has already had a heart attack at around 44. The other guy was on this traveling Strength Team. He was a good friend of my bosses and they worked out together all the time. They took pride in not using steroids and the NO2 was all they would ever take to get JACKED before lifting.  Doesn't mean your gonna have heart problems I just know there are minor risks. I have taken the stuff and it makes my heart jump right out of my chest. It's not for me at all.



no it doesnt at all. in all of my time on boards i dont think i have read a more misinformed post.

NO is a nitric oxide precursor which is a vasodilator which, (wait for it.... wait for it...) dialates the arteries and veins and actually leads to a drop in blood pressure. 

NO products are like cosmetics of bodybuilding, they give you a pump and thats about it. some of the better ones that are actually formulated properly will lead to some strenght gains. side effects are essentially a drop in blood pressure, and possibly lack of range in your movement due to pumps. some pumps can actually be painful, but being as the amount of really good pump products is small dont worry about it. 

most companies load their pump products with stims to make you feel wired, this reduces the pump, but gives you energy. these are the popular ones though, so i understand why they do it. superpump, no-xplode etc.


also guys that are big and strong are rarely truthful about what they take, so i suggest you take their words with a grain of salt.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 11, 2008)

I have been using N02 for awhile with no problems at all. I use it in the a.m. cause  I work out very early in the morning. It does get me jacked and ready to hit the weights with lots of intensity. You should start at a low dosage, cause it will give a very mean rush. But after a few times you will build a tolerance for it and will have to raise the dosge. Then take a day or so off cause you will get used to the effects.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2008)

whats a good NO product in your opinion nni?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2008)

PreMier said:


> whats a good NO product in your opinion nni?



Fast Twitch is the best I have ever used. I am in love with that stuff. It is made by cytosport, the same people that make musclemilk.


----------



## nni (Oct 11, 2008)

PreMier said:


> whats a good NO product in your opinion nni?



the only two that stick out are NO Limits and Plasmajet. BLueprint gets and honorable mention. i dont like all in ones because i usually require a slightly higher dose, and then you are getting a higher dose of stims and whatever else is in there.


----------



## asspappy (Oct 17, 2008)

pure no supps like plasma jet or no2 do not raise blood pressure they are good for your heart and cardiac function and help lower blood pressure..
     Pre work out no supps like no explode may causea slight rise in bp do to hogh amounts of caffiene but thet are not dangerous


----------



## asspappy (Oct 17, 2008)

No2 black is great for 
1. recovery
2. muscle fullness
3. vascualarity
4. increased pumps in the gym
5. skin clarity
6. more drive to train


----------



## asspappy (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma Jet   ( the best no supplement thier nis no bs)
1. full body pumps, not to much not to less just perfect
2. strength- all my lifts have gone up
3. confidence- I fell very strong and in control
4. endurance
5. vascualarity
6. price-well woth the price
7. only needs to be taken 0n traing days and no more than 4 days a week which makes it mvery cost effective
8.enhances all othe no pre wo or creatine supps
9. enhanced sexuall function, erections so ahrd they hurt
10. its a GASPARI product need i msay more


----------

